
Microsoft Cloud Outage - mfoy_
https://outage.report/microsoft
======
mfoy_
Affected services include but are not limited to:

* SharePoint

* Dynamics 365

* OneDrive

* Business Central

* PowerApps

* Flow

* ...and many others, I'm sure.

~~~
adamskiftw
Slack and Bitwarden appear to be having issues currently too.

~~~
mfoy_
It's almost as if the cloud is a fair weather friend. ;)

